# Zeus The Am Staff



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

This is my boy Zeus, only had him 1 week. The three pictures are him, my daughter sleeping on him, and my wife and him on the couch together.

I was told by the rescue group, he is a pure am staff, but his color is crazy cool looking, has the color of a doby. Sorry for the quality but these were taking with a cell phone.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is cute, its called a tri color. Did the rescue give you papers with him? to me he doesnt look pure am staff either mix or maybe a bully really cant tell without papers though. Alot of rescues think they can tell from just looking at a dog and tend to try and push the word PURE thinking it will get more people interested. Here it is illegal to sell or adopt a dog as pure without papers so it would have been called a mix or cross breed. He is very handsome , I love tri color markings.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! And good for you for rescuing


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I get the papers tomorrow, had to change ownership over to me, then I will be sure. I guess if those aren't clear I will do a DNA test. But its what they told me, he is awesome looking and really smart. taught him to "Low Crawl" in 5 minutes.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahh if you have papers then it will tell you, Do you know who the papers are through? UKC? AKC?


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

the AKC (which means they will call him a Am Staff because they dont recognize (sp?) APBT. But when the rescue said papers, could have meant his microchip, or simply papers from where he was Neutered. Ether way he is with me and mine for life.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice! That's a cute pup.Its actually initially started out the way back in the day. But it evolved into its own breed long ago. AmSTaff and APBT are NOT the same breed with 2 different names due to registry's. One was bred for working and one was bred for show. They are not the same breed though, want to make sure that's clear for you. Good for you for rescuing! :welcome:


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Good lookin dude. Love the coloring as well


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

here are two more pictures, again sorry about the quality some times cell phones dont work right.










and my favorite


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww love the last one with the hug sleeping  That't the best way to keep your nose warm


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

That last pic is real cute. So pretty his markings.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He is beautiful, love the tri coat color!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Very pretty boy! I love tri's


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gorgeous pup you got yourself there. Love his markings, but that could be b/c I'm partial to those tan points/tri colored dogs lol. Did you ever get the papers you were speaking of from the shelter where you got him? I'm thinking it's probably just the routine adoption papers/contract and microchip identification papers. The papers don't really matter, though, unless you were wanting to compete in weightpull, agility, or other types of events. But, you can get him neutered and get a LP (limited privilege) registration number through your registry of choice and still compete, if you're interested. You just wouldn't be able to participate in Conformation Shows. He looks like he's fitting in nicely. Good on you for rescuing!


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Turns out its just standard rescue stuff, however there may be hope the place I rescued him from (big dog rescue in plant city) is trying to get his breeding papers, she found the breeders info. But like any wise women will not give them to me, thinking i might do something dumb 

But he is already fixed, and i don't think ill do conformation (ether way, just not my cup of tea) but I will be getting a LP for weight pulling. Though looks like it will cost me a lot to do WP (not a lot in the Tampa area)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

would she share the pedigree with you atleast? would be cool to know what lines are in him. I get her not wanting to give them to someone but if the dog is fixed nothing that can really be done, even if she left them in her name. some people though can be anal about giving up papers I guess.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you at least know the breeder's name or any bloodlines in the ped? You could research it that way. Hopefully you get your paperwork from the "breeder" as it would help you tremendously to know his info. I don't know about the cost of competing in WP, as I've not gotten that far yet, but I'm sure there are others on here that can give a rough estimate of the annual cost (those that are actively competitive and travel to most every show they can get to). The girl I got my pup from, Circle M Kennels, can probably give you an idea, or Motocross308 (i think that's his username). I know they are active in WP. I think the most expensive part about it is getting the harness, but that's just my opinion lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd say he was a classic tri bully


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

We will see about the lineage I'll ask connie (rescue lady) to ask for something anything. If not ill call him a mutt and get a LP with the UKC/AKC.

For the cost I meant driving out of state to compete or nearly out of state, with gas being what it is. 

There is a APBT club in tampa that does pulls, but I wasnt happy with there requirements for handlers or dogs. (meaning the annual membership me and my family, plus cost to show up, and cost to compete, which is required if I show up) 

I also found a WP club near my area, but seems they have problems with bull types and they the bullies have to muzzled and no other dogs does, atleast thats what i read. I emailed and am waiting on a response.


----------

